# Revolution on Sky1



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Looking forward to this tonight at long last...its taken the UK too long to get this as they are so far ahead now on the other side of the pond


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

That looks good. Ive set my sky box to record both episodes:thumb:


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

Ive seen up to Ep10. It is good, well worth the watch, but it's no The Walking Dead!!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Been waiting for this. Hope it's more than hype


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

LeadFarmer said:


> That looks good. Ive set my sky box to record both episodes:thumb:


One word, one TV series, set your sky box to record this. 

"Banshee"


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Danman said:


> Ive seen up to Ep10. It is good, well worth the watch, but it's no The Walking Dead!!


Hmmm...im having to record the Walking Dead for tomorrow which is a bit of a downer....



stangalang said:


> Been waiting for this. Hope it's more than hype


As long as its not one i get into and they cancel it.

Falling Skies back soon too


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

It got 64/100 from critics, I reckon there will be at least another series.


----------



## Mrizzle (Aug 11, 2012)

cyanide69 said:


> One word, one TV series, set your sky box to record this.
> 
> "Banshee"


When does this start? I can't find anything about it starting over here.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Mrizzle said:


> When does this start? I can't find anything about it starting over here.


In about 7 mins on sky one HD. Just got it series linked to record


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

cyanide69 said:


> One word, one TV series, set your sky box to record this.
> 
> "Banshee"





Mrizzle said:


> When does this start? I can't find anything about it starting over here.


On Sky Atlantic, UK premiere is May 2013 :thumb:


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

Danman said:


> I reckon there will be at least another series.


Homeland has signed up for 5 more series making 7 in total 

It's never a good sign when they get extended like this.


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

Utter dog$hi** 

I'm turning over now to SkyArts HD and watching/recording "Corleone"

A six part film series on the real life Sicilian Mafia boss Salvatore "Totò" Riina aka the "Beast"


----------



## Mrizzle (Aug 11, 2012)

cyanide69 said:


> On Sky Atlantic, UK premiere is May 2013 :thumb:


I'll keep an eye for that then! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

Mrizzle said:


> I'll keep an eye for that then! :thumbup::thumbup:


Remember, you heard it first here - BANSHEE


----------



## Mrizzle (Aug 11, 2012)

cyanide69 said:


> Remember, you heard it first here - BANSHEE


Shall do and will accredit you accordingly!


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

Mrizzle said:


> Shall do and will accredit you accordingly!


Maybe we can start a new Banshee thread, and get out of this Revolting thread 

I hope the series pick up for the punters still interested. :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

cyanide69 said:


> One word, one TV series, set your sky box to record this.
> 
> "Banshee"


Looks good

http://www.cinemax.com/banshee/


----------



## Mrizzle (Aug 11, 2012)

Been watching a few clips online and it's brutally violent at times...and looks awesome! Roll on it hitting our screens.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Got it recorded to watch sometime


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

It is pretty good should be intersting to see where they go with it.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mrizzle (Aug 11, 2012)

I think it's tea time tv trying too hard to be grown up. The end of Walking Dead however...awesome! Roll on the next season!!!


----------



## Type.R (Feb 4, 2012)

Absolutely loving this, this is a must watch


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Just watched the first 3 and I really like it


----------

